# Bulls Scrimmage Pics



## Flip (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello all. I've been lurking for some time now and would like to share some pics of tonights scrimmage with my first post.




The game was mostly unremarkable and was over much to quickly with the White team getting the win. One thing of note: Ben Gordon had a remarkable dunk on someone. He really got up there. I think Tyrus may have been the victim but I'm not sure. Hopefully Sportsnite has the highlights.


Edit: Here is the link to the pics since people were having trouble seeing them.

http://thechicagoreport.blogspot.com/2006/10/blog-post.html


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They don't show up. The site probaly doesn't allow you to use the pictures elsewhere to save bandwith. You should upload them to photobucket.com


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

ummmmmm theres no pics buddy


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I wanted to see pictures. 

Did you upload them to photobucket or flickr?


----------



## Flip (Oct 23, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> They don't show up. The site probaly doesn't allow you to use the pictures elsewhere to save bandwith. You should upload them to photobucket.com


Really??? When I click on the the thread they show up fine. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

....?


----------



## crazyfool83 (Dec 3, 2002)

they show up for me..
using firefox


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Flip said:


> Really??? When I click on the the thread they show up fine. I'll see what I can do.


The site you used to host them, is one of those ones where you have to see the original page, and once you see that, you'll be able to see them, but for people that haven't gone to the original site, won't be able to see them.


----------



## Flip (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I don't know what is wrong as I can see them fine in IE and Mozilla. But here is a link to them.

http://thechicagoreport.blogspot.com/2006/10/blog-post.html


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's a quick recap of the scrimmage.

Gordon had a great one handed dunk over Tyrus. After the dunk, Duhon jumped on top of Gordon so he didn't get back on defense.

Photo: http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72240375.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED462F8652D6CA8F24C

Thabo also had two nice fast break dunks. The Starters team ended up winning easily.

After the scrimmage they had Tyrus, Thabo, Marty, Barrett and Khryapa do Simon Says. Luke was supposed to also participate but I think he got hurt during the scrimmage. Tyrus ended up winning the Simon Says.

Photo: http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72240377.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED45C90CEBA00BECB11

They had a 3 point contest where each player is paired with a fan. Hinrich, Duhon, Nocioni and Gordon participated. Hinrich and his fan who was a pretty good shooter won.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

.. and the winner is.










... TYRUS!! His got quick reflexes it seems also!! haha.










im assuming this is the gordon dunk over TT.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Do you think Marty, Thabo, or Viktor knew how to play Simon Says?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

kirkisgod said:


> Do you think Marty, Thabo, or Viktor knew how to play Simon Says?


Viktor seems almost embarressed to be playing!! Its seems he was forced to play.. where as Marty seems to be enjoying himself along with TT. Thabo seems a little confused...


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Actually they all seemed pretty embarrased, and they had the players on the bench laughing at them.

For those who want to see some highlights. There was a NBC 5 camera right near me filming the whole scrimmage. So they might show highlights of it tonight on NBC news.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

oh man where is the asian cheerleader, she's by far the hottest.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hustle said:


> oh man where is the asian cheerleader, she's by far the hottest.












doesn't seem to be no longer on the squad.

the whole luvabulls is quite a dissappointment!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> doesn't seem to be no longer on the squad.
> 
> the whole luvabulls is quite a dissappointment!


what? them's FINE looking females!

by the way i should mention i'm on my 12th beer today.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's the pictures I want to see










okay here she is, her name is Dinna and I love her, keep your eyes off fellas


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hustle said:


> Here's the pictures I want to see
> the one behinde 209 is who I meant, I think she's the head cheerleader
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think thats the same girl your talking about..

it seems like shes off the squad. i could be wrong.. but it doesn't seem like the girl you mention.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> i don't think thats the same girl your talking about..
> 
> it seems like shes off the squad. i could be wrong.. but it doesn't seem like the girl you mention.


yeah I was wrong the first time I think those are all new girls trying out for the squad, I made the correction. Man I sat courtside for a game last year and her body put the rest of the cheerleaders to shame, I just could not even waste my time looking at the other girls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hustle said:


> yeah I was wrong the first time I think those are all new girls trying out for the squad, I made the correction.


shes got a killa mouth i tell you that though.. i mean your girl. sorry, ill keep my eyes off from now..
haha.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

kirkisgod said:


> Do you think Marty, Thabo, or Viktor knew how to play Simon Says?


No but they should have picked it up quick enough - Marty and Veek-tor are old hands at Vladimir Says .. and Thabo was the Swiss Junior Champion of Heidi says


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> shes got a killa mouth i tell you that though.. i mean your girl. sorry, ill keep my eyes off from now..
> haha.


Last time I saw a mouth like that it had a hook in it


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> doesn't seem to be no longer on the squad.
> 
> the whole luvabulls is quite a dissappointment!


I think those are the girls fighting for the last spots on the squad. Pax didn't want to limit his options for the last spot on the squad to just a redhead and a short african american. 

As for Dinna I'm pretty sure she's the head girl!(for the reason you pointed out). There are a few other cheerleaders I know are on the squad that aren't in the picture.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ill take kenya!

MINUS her man hands...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> ill take kenya!
> 
> MINUS her man hands...


man I was going to say something as soon as I saw the pic, what as shame



> Jerry Seinfeld " It's like a creature out of Greek Mythology, I mean, she was like part woman, part horrible beast"
> Elaine: Would you prefer it if she had no hands at all?
> Jerry: Would she have hooks?


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

The luvabulls are ok, some of them look real good but why is it that many look like they've been using homer simpsons makeup gun?

I also went to the scrimmage and enjoyed myself (asside from waiting 2+ hours in the cold). The highlight had to have been the simon says part and that Gordon dunk overr TT & Duhon mauling Gordon after the dunk on the ground. Does anyone know the condition of Deng? I saw him taken out of the scrimmage game early and they were looking at his wrist and had his hand on ice the rest of the game. Hopefully it wasn't his hand that had the surgery.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Viktor seems almost embarressed to be playing!!


He's probably thinking 'what the hell, I'm no rookie!'


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol, you guys can take all the Lubabulls, but I call Mebarak's avatar!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

how does one pronounce "mebarak"?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I will go with 'meh-bare-eck'


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Ben: "This doesn't look like one of those new NBA balls that Mr. Stern is making us use. I'm sorry, I can't sign this ball kid."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Machinehead said:


> Last time I saw a mouth like that it had a hook in it


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Here's the pictures I want to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew Dinna in college, sort of. Definitely beautiful, and a really great person. Incredible dancer.

Smart too; she was an engineer and did a lot of engineering-type activities. Not an easy thing to do at Illinois, a top-10 engineering school and top-5 in many specialities.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> Smart too; she was an engineer and did a lot of engineering-type activities. Not an easy thing to do at Illinois, a top-10 engineering school and top-5 in many specialities.



:raised_ey
Haven't seen any girls like that in the higher level EE classes.

There's hardly any girls, period.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it me, or does Viktor look partially retarded here?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> ill take kenya!
> 
> MINUS her man hands...


Man hands!!! :laugh:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The Knicks are really kicking our asses in one department



















they even have their own website
http://www.nba.com/knicks/dancers/knickscitydancers.html


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

JonH818 said:


> Is it me, or does Viktor look partially retarded here?



No ..not partially....


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Hustle said:


> The Knicks are really kicking our asses in one department
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every other team's cheerleaders are hotties 

Chi's have had nuttin but hounds for sometime 

The Luvabulls need their own GM in the Paxian tradition that can upgrade the talent and get the jizz..er... jib flowing


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

JonH818 said:


> Is it me, or does Viktor look partially retarded here?


He looks like Ron Eldard from Sleepers:


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ron Cey said:


> He looks like Ron Eldard from Sleepers:


Ron Eldard with down syndrome.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

JonH818 said:


> Is it me, or does Viktor look partially retarded here?


He looks like a Doctor who failed at his practice and turned to basketball as his second option!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

raptors


hottest cheerleader in the NBA


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

-


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

You're all wrong. This is who viktor looks like.




















plays like him too.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

JonH818 said:


> Is it me, or does Viktor look partially retarded here?


Don't like that lazy eye

Very un jib


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


>


I'm counting about 20 dogs in this photo.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

I took a closer look, and it's only like 17 dogs. 

All 17 would qualify as goddesses in states like Indiana or Wisconsin, though. :biggrin:


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

hammer said:


> I'm counting about 20 dogs in this photo.


I think you may have missed a row there hammer. There's four rows. The second one is kind of buried.


----------

